# Charter On Demand with Tivo Bolt?



## Barry T (Feb 4, 2016)

Everything on my new Tivo Bolt works great including the premium channels. However none of the On Demand channels will work. Charter has told me twice that their On Demand service is not available with a cable card. They said On Demand is only available with one of their boxes. Does anyone know if this in fact is true, or if not, how were you able to get On Demand with your Tivo Bolt and Charter? Thanks!


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Barry T said:


> Everything on my new Tivo Bolt works great including the premium channels. However none of the On Demand channels will work. Charter has told me twice that their On Demand service is not available with a cable card. They said On Demand is only available with one of their boxes. Does anyone know if this in fact is true, or if not, how were you able to get On Demand with your Tivo Bolt and Charter? Thanks!


cox and comcast are the only cable companies with ondemand via tivo


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There were talks at one point about bringing Charter VOD to TiVo, but they fell through.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

Barry T said:


> Everything on my new Tivo Bolt works great including the premium channels. However none of the On Demand channels will work. Charter has told me twice that their On Demand service is not available with a cable card. They said On Demand is only available with one of their boxes. Does anyone know if this in fact is true, or if not, how were you able to get On Demand with your Tivo Bolt and Charter? Thanks!


Charter doesn't do On Demand with Cable Cards, that is correct.

To work around this, I use individual apps on my Roku.

Networks that have apps with full episode access include:


FX
Disney
Disney XD
HBO
Showtime
CW
ABC


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Charter does support PPV though. Like was said previously, if you have a Roku (or Xbox, etc), you can get many of the individual channels as apps and use those. However, with the Tivo, I rarely have any need for VOD for TV shows since I record them anyways.


----------



## Gary Singer (Nov 1, 2016)

Dan203 said:


> There were talks at one point about bringing Charter VOD to TiVo, but they fell through.


Is there any update on this with the Spectrum acquisition. Would really love to access On Demand!!!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Spectrum is Charter. They just changed their name when they aquired Time Warner Cable. AFAIK there are no longer plans to do anything with TiVo.


----------



## ajergo (Feb 20, 2002)

I have Time Warner cable, which is now Spectrum. I can not view any On Demand channels with my TiVo Bolt, but I was told as mentioned above that you could buy an inexpensive Roku and install the TWC.TV app on there. Or if you have a laptop with an HDMI out port, you can hook that up to your TV and watch On Demand thru your laptop on your TV. Saves cost of having a Time Warner Cable Box (8.50/month) plus another stupid $3.25 a month fee for "The Guide"; we are paying TiVo a lot more than that for their Guide updates. Although to be fair the monthly or annual or lifetime cost to TiVo service gets you more than just Guide updates. In any case, there are lots of other ways to view the On Demand channels from at least Time Warner (Spectrum). It would be nicer and easier to watch them via TiVo, but I can not do that at the present time.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Charter Spectrum has a live TV app but no On Demand app. The only way is to use the individual providers' apps as mentioned earlier. I hope Charter eventually rolls out some version of the TWC app to their existing customers on the Charter side. But I fear everything TWC had will be undone by Charter rather than rolling out TWC features/apps to everyone.


----------



## breakerxman (Oct 7, 2017)

When will Tivo put these apps on the boxes like they did to HBO Go? If we cant have cable On Demand why not provide the apps to get our on.


----------

